# Top Bar Hive (Long Lang style) - Swarmed within 5 days of inspection



## bentonkb (May 24, 2016)

Where did you add the new empty frames? If your bees are swarmy then you need to put empty bars at the edge of the broodnest or even right in the middle of the broodnest.


----------



## DaisyNJ (Aug 3, 2015)

bentonkb said:


> Where did you add the new empty frames? If your bees are swarmy then you need to put empty bars at the edge of the broodnest or even right in the middle of the broodnest.


some are in the middle of broodnest and on the edges. These are double deep foundationless frames. They only built about one deep comb on most of those and still had ways to go before they swarmed.


----------



## bentonkb (May 24, 2016)

I don't know why they swarmed like that. Hopefully you will get a properly mated queen from the swarm cells.


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

From my limited experiences, once queen cups have been laid in, which are easy to miss, the swarm instinct is hard to stop afterward. I have had it work before by giving lots of space in the interior brood nest. Doesn't seem to work as well toward the honey end. Just my observation.


----------



## DaisyNJ (Aug 3, 2015)

Yep, bridge under water at this point. Ended up splitting right after the swarm. Then again after 10 days as there were indications of secondary swarm - emerged queen pipping and yet-to-emerge queen "quacking" for three days, and a practice swarming was observed. In summary, got three Nucs out of this hive and they all raised queens, all confirmed queen right as of this weekend.


----------

